# Wow.  100 years old !



## onecatahula (Jun 6, 2017)

you learn the darndest things on Craigslist !

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/6164197348.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2017)

Maybe Grandma's pushing a hundred?


----------



## jkent (Jun 6, 2017)

Maybe he meant 100 combined years old. That would be more realistic.
JKent


----------



## kreika (Jun 6, 2017)

Don't know the make yet it says Schwinn right on the chainguard and still can't spell it correct. Loool


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 6, 2017)

jkent said:


> Maybe he meant 100 combined years old. That would be more realistic.
> JKent



I was just going to say that


----------



## kreika (Jun 6, 2017)

Or combined worth a $100? Maybe...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Classic Craigs list.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2017)

Grandma must have been a Tomboy. Neither one is a girls bike. ........


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 6, 2017)

Grandma must have been a garbage picker


----------



## partsguy (Jun 7, 2017)

Grandpa must have been both a *tom boy AND a garbage picker.*


----------



## partsguy (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2017)

wow,I was born before that bike was made.How old am I ?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 7, 2017)

You know you're old when you forget how many candles should be on the cake.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 7, 2017)

How do I take a "peak"?  Mt. Rushmore ain't movin'.....

Mike


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## sccruiser (Jun 9, 2017)

Schwann was way ahead in early engineering in 1917.  I think Schwinn ripped off their designs in the 60's.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 9, 2017)

Clearly someone laced the pipe with shumtin


----------

